# It Must Be Nice!



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

We had an artical in the GF Heral recently from a guy in Wisconson who was complaining about the new NR pheasant regulations.(I'm sure it was in all of the big state papers) I think we've covered that topic, but some of the things he had to say I just couldn't believe. Apparently he annually takes off 30 some odd days strait to hunt pheasants in the Mott area(Must be Nice!)...My question is what is he doing with that many birds...Assuming he's getting his limit most of the time...The possession limit is 12...Sure he could eat some or gift them to whoever but I wonder how many are ending up in the dumpster? Not to mention if you are rich enough to hunt for that many strait days(hotel?, fee hunting $150 a day, food, etc), what's the big deal with dropping another 80 bucks for a liscence?


----------



## Brett Weldon (Nov 20, 2003)

what is 80$ when you get a chance to hunt roosters


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That letter was in the Minot paper also.That guy was on Ed's radio program last week.He is blaming the new laws for everything and having to buy 3 licenses.If he can spend 30 straight days there hunting,he can afford the cost of licenses.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

This guy always forgets to mention that he's basically a "GUIDE" who doesn't pay guide fees. He "lines-up" land for several dozen of his friends and they give big donations to the towns involved for access to the land around town. And if he's the guy I'm thinking of, he spends many more days than 30 in ND. Not saying the donations are a bad thing but tying up land for 75 or so NR hunters is, IMO. By the way, if I was guide reading this I'd be furious and I'd check into what's going on....aren't you guys having to deal with much more regulations these days.

The Good Old Days are over buddy.....get over it!!!! Guys like this WILL be lobbying the ND legislature in 2005 and they'll be doing it hard. Several of them were in the legislators faces already last year.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It sure is nice to have all these people from other states around to tell us how we are suppose to manage our resources in their best interests. We have been managing our state and it's outdoor heritage for many years without them and because we have been gracious hosts and shared our resources with them now they are the experts on how to manage our resource for their benefit and to hell with anyone that disagrees with their swagger and arrogance. I thought they were our guests but now they think they own the place!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Gracious guests are welcome to North Dakota to share our resources but we are not fools to be taken advantage of. Please leave your swagger and arrogance for solving your hunting access and lack of adequate habitat problems in your home state. Your problem is not ours. Our problem is your self interest and we do not like people like you to take advantage of us and our resources. It is not yours to share with us, it is ours to share with you. Why do we have to keep reminding you!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

SAD. I'am sick and tired of people trying to tell ND how to run things! Like I've stated many times, if you're going to come to ND and *****, stay home!! Nobody here is going to feel sorry for you. Especially if your a rich, arrogant whinner. Stay in Mott, don't want to see these people corrupt the rest of the state. Truly a sad day when you hear stuff like this!!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

My signature line tells it best, from 4CurlRedleg


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

All you have to say to people like that is " If you dont like dont come here."


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

amen!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brad,

I thought I was up early logging on at 5:30...good lord man 4 a.m!?! 

Good hunting!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Got to check fishing reports, after a good night of drinking.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Went out on saturday, birds were holding really tight. My friends second pheasants hunt, gets himself a triple. nice shooting!! I recommend the heaviest shells you can afford, we shot feathers off 4 that never came down. I hate shooting those damn federal upland shells, too bad it's all I have left. Hunting in a t-shirt, who would've thought.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah yes, the ol' "stagger to the computer" mode. I've been there...but I usually end up emailing ex-girlfriends stupid letters. Hahaha...nice to have sites like these that won't judge us in the morning! :beer:

I too got three birds on Saturday, in my best shooting of the year. And for those who hunt with me, they know how bad it can get! I went 3-for-5, and was wondering what I was doing with 20 shells left in the tubes on my vest! Shot one rooster that had all the fan feathers except for the two main ones, kinda wierd. But boy have we been blessed with some great weather for this season...and you're right, a jacket just meant you were gonna be sweating on the walk on Saturday! Great times!


----------

